
Israel and the race to bring lab grown meat to the world - shirazi
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/israeli-startups-join-firms-making-lab-grown-clean-meat/2019/02/25/ba2b1e72-38c5-11e9-b10b-f05a22e75865_story.html
======
shirazi
We are starting to see major advancements from Israel based companies. They
are now going heading to head with Silicon Valley based startups that have
since been leading the space.

